# [SOLVED]Problem z serwerkiem Xow

## witul

Witam. Mam problem z serwerkiem x-ow.

Problem objawia sie nastepujaco:

kiedy wydaje polecenie startx, niby wszystko sie ladnie odpala ale od razu sie wiesza,

Nie mozna wrocic do konsoli ani zrobic niczego innego. Typowy zwis,

Czego to moze byc przyczyna?

Grafa: gf mx 440

Jajo: 2.6.28-gentoo-r1

Najciekawsze, ze gentoo na tym kompie instalowalem nie raz i zawsze smigalo

Moze cos przeoczylem?

PozdrawiamLast edited by witul on Tue Feb 10, 2009 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

wklej na wklejarke xorg.conf, podaj jaka masz wersje xorg-server i nvidia-drivers, do gf4 trza uzywac sterownikow legacy, pytanie czy po modprobe nvidia w dmesg nie ma bledu zadnego?

----------

## witul

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> wklej na wklejarke xorg.conf, podaj jaka masz wersje xorg-server i nvidia-drivers, do gf4 trza uzywac sterownikow legacy, pytanie czy po modprobe nvidia w dmesg nie ma bledu zadnego?

 

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.10

x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r2

dmesg wyglada ok.

xorg.conf:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder57)  Sat Jan 24 20:04:42 PST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

#    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## SlashBeast

eselect opengl list co mowi?

I, sprawdz na xorg-server-1.4.2

----------

## witul

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> eselect opengl list co mowi?
> 
> I, sprawdz na xorg-server-1.4.2

 

Dzieki, pomoglo.

Co prawda musialem doinstalowac drivery

Podsumowujac: 

zmiana na starszy xorg-serv (1.4.2)

emerge --oneshot x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

emerge --oneshot x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

Poprawione.

PozdrawiamLast edited by witul on Tue Feb 10, 2009 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

inputy powinienes przebudowac z --oneshot, teraz masz je dodane do worlda a to powinno byc jako depsy xorg-servera.

----------

## Paczesiowa

najwazniejsze to beda nie configi a logi z /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *witul wrote:*   

> Dzieki, pomoglo.

 Proszę o przeczytanie regulaminu i dopisanie [SOLVED] na początku tematu.

----------

